# Bulk waxworm orders



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

What would the cost on the spikes be if you havent placed your order yet? Also when and where do I send my money? thanks

Joe


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Mike, I will take 250 waxworms. I will be at the MNG next Tuesday. Thanks, Al


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FishinJoe said:


> What would the cost on the spikes be if you havent placed your order yet? Also when and where do I send my money? thanks
> 
> Joe


Spikes are about $5.00 or alittle less per 500.(depends on the quanity I order)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

AL D. said:


> Mike, I will take 250 waxworms. I will be at the MNG next Tuesday. Thanks, Al


I'll call in an order tomorrow and see if they will ship right away. That way I can have them for the M&G if I make it there.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

mallardtone-man said:


> I would like some spikes if you can get em, probably 1000. What about colored spikes?


This place just has natural color. www. vadosbaits.com has colored ones. Let me know if you want mine or order your own.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'll take 1000 of them spikes, i can pick em up up near you mike, down in the sterling heights/warren/clinton township area if you find yourself in the area, or whatever (maybe the MnG?). Let me know how ya want the money.

steve


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

500 spikes for me!:fish2:  

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Mike if you wouldn't mind I will switch my order to 250 waxies and 500 spikes. Just PM me with the total and there to send it, thanks.

Joe


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I'll call in an order tomorrow and see if they will ship right away. That way I can have them for the M&G if I make it there.


Thanks Mike. Hope to see you next Tuesday. Al


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I will take 250 waxies and 250 spikes. I will pay you and pick them up at the MNG.

Thanks!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Order has been placed. When I get the final total, I will post amt. due on an individual basis. For those I need to send out will be about $4-5 more for postage. Others will be picked up or delivered to the M&G on the 19th.

I did order a few extra, will post how many later.

Waxworms will be about $5.50 per 250ct and spikes about the same for 500ct.

Melon--250 waxies and 500 spikes(they come 500 pak)--$9.20
walleyefishingrocks---500 waxies--$10.20
mallatoneman--1000 spikes--$8.20
Al D.--250 waxies--$5.10
Msu--1000spikes--$8.20
Deputy--500 spikes--$4.10
Fishingjoe--250 waxies and 500 spikes--$9.20
Mcanes1--500 waxies--$10.20
Kevin--250 waxies--$5.10


To those that will not pickup (will send them out), PM me for my address to send a check or MO.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sweet! thanks mike. if ya give me your addy, i can mail a check or meet up with ya somewheres to get ya the money if we're in the same area.


----------



## walleyefishingrocks (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll take 500 spikes also if available. What is the m&g and where is it. will meet you there also.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

walleyefishingrocks said:


> I'll take 500 spikes also if available. What is the m&g and where is it. will meet you there also.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163559


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Mike, I'll just pick them up at your house again. P.M. me with your address again, and a day to pick them up. Also, I'll take another tube of Waxies if you have them left over. Total 750.

thanks


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

What do you do to keep all your spikes/waxies alive? Thats my biggest problem .

Shane


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

deputy865 said:


> What do you do to keep all your spikes/waxies alive? Thats my biggest problem .
> 
> Shane


Both can be stored in the fridge. Although spikes like it colder 33-35* and waxies like it 45-55*


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

mcanes1 said:


> Mike, I'll just pick them up at your house again. P.M. me with your address again, and a day to pick them up. Also, I'll take another tube of Waxies if you have them left over. Total 750.
> 
> thanks


OK Rich.

They should arrive either tomorrow or Thurs.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i second what mike said about the temps.... it seems that spikes don't mind to be in a pretty darn cold place in the fridge.... waxies i always put mid door (warmest spot in the fridge).


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Mike, when you get qa total for me PM me with it and where to send the money, I will need it shipped to 48124. Also would you prefer personal checks or a money order?

Joe


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

Mike i will like 500 spikes and 250 waxies if ya have any left .p.m. me with your address & total price so i can send ya some $$$$$$$$. 


thks kevin

p.s. i live near traveres city so if the mailing is more let me know


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

So what do ya think KD, this should help your wax worm sales this winter. Bait shop guys are going to be lonely. Can't you get minnows too.

I know a bait shop in leroy, sell 250 for 10.00 all day long.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

its not like its a new option... theres always been the bigger bulk bait shops online. relax, what i don't spend on in bait (which most shops barely break even on anyways), i'll more than make up for in goods (which ya make some decent money on).


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

theeyes said:


> So what do ya think KD, this should help your wax worm sales this winter. Bait shop guys are going to be lonely. Can't you get minnows too.
> 
> I know a bait shop in leroy, sell 250 for 10.00 all day long.


I would too!!! (sell 250 for $10) When they can be bought for $5.00 or less per 250.

I get my minnows from the minnow dealer near me. (there are no baits store close by. closest is at least 15 miles. Plus I don't have to wait for them to open in the morning)


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Estimated price per cup (250) of waxworms will be about $5.50 depending on the quanity and postage I pay from the company.

Postage will be about $4-$4.50 or so from my house to wherever via USPS

For example: if someone wants 500, it would cost roughly $11.00 plus $4-$4.50 for additional postage. Total just shy of $15

If ordered yourself straight from the company it would total $20


I pay 5.50 for 250, I would like to know where to get the for 2.50. Count on it, the savings would go to my loyal customers.

They will keep being farther away to if they have to keep closing.:sad:


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.wholesalebait.com/product.php?pid=8

80 (20000) $5.00 ea. Wax worms


Spikes I get for 10.00 a 1000. Then keep em alive, sometimes they go quick.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Good news, waxies and spikes came in a little cheaper than expected.

$4.10 per 500 spikes
$5.10 per 250 waxies

Price includes shipping to my house. For those I have to reship will be approx. $4-5 more.

Will tally everyones total later.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Melon--250 waxies and 500 spikes(they come 500 pak)--$9.20
walleyefishingrocks---500 waxies--$10.20
mallatoneman--1000 spikes--$8.20
Al D.--250 waxies--$5.10
Msu--1000spikes--$8.20
Deputy--500 spikes--$4.10
Fishingjoe--250 waxies and 500 spikes--$9.20
Mcanes1--500 waxies--$10.20
Kevin--250 waxies--$5.10


To those that will not pickup (will send them out), PM me for my address to send a check or MO.


When I get them all packaged individually, I will post what I got left for those who would want some. Will bring them to the M&G on Tuesday.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have 500 spikes left and 1000 waxies.


Mark n fish wants 250 waxies.
lildaddy---500 spikes, 250 waxies (maybe)

Down to and 500 waxies.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Mike, I'll take a tub of spikes.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Mike, in light of the current minnow count thread, please make sure you count all the waxies and spikes to ensure that each person is getting their appropriate amount...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Mike, in light of the current minnow count thread, please make sure you count all the waxies and spikes to ensure that each person is getting their appropriate amount...


You want to count those little bas**rds!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Walleye, Ill take 500. Where do I send the money? or as you are not too far I could drop it off.


----------



## walleyefishingrocks (Apr 13, 2005)

stopped by walleyemikes place yesterday to pick up the wax worms I ordered and when I counted them he shorted me two wax worms. :rant: 
I knew it was too good to be true.:lol:
thanks again for the deal on the bait.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

walleyefishingrocks said:


> stopped by walleyemikes place yesterday to pick up the wax worms I ordered and when I counted them he shorted me two wax worms. :rant:
> I knew it was too good to be true.:lol:
> thanks again for the deal on the bait.


I take a cut from each container!!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dylan's dad (May 27, 2006)

I would like 500 waxies. shoot me a pm if you have any left


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Dylan's dad said:


> I would like 500 waxies. shoot me a pm if you have any left


I'll be taking the remaining 500 waxies to the M&G, if not spoken for , they're yours.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Apparently I have missed the boat once more. Next time I will pay alittle more attention to your posts and order early.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Apparently I have missed the boat once more. Next time I will pay alittle more attention to your posts and order early.


If you go to the M&G, I'll have some there.

I have done this for the last 3 years or so.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike, Ill try and see you there.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Just wanted to say I got my package in the mail today and thanks again for everything.

Joe


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i just wanted to thank Mike for putting this together.... got all the spikes in the bait fridge at home waiting for ice or a decent day to at least hit the docks and scratch the itch.


----------

